# What is the current weather in Malaga



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi folks i'm flying out tomorrow for a week in Torromlinos could someone give
me a heads up on the current temp? I see you supposed to be having showers at the moment how acurate is that

Cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul44 said:


> Hi folks i'm flying out tomorrow for a week in Torromlinos could someone give
> me a heads up on the current temp? I see you supposed to be having showers at the moment how acurate is that
> 
> Cheers


I'm a tad inland from Torremolinos and Málaga (5 miles) and right now here its cloudyish, a few small breaks of blueish sky, but mainly cloud and haze. I was in my local town about an hour ago (alhaurin de la torre) and it was grey and spitting a bit. Its about 19c and I have jeans and a jumper on!! The forecast isnt great for the rest of the week, there is rain about, but you may miss it??! So I guess it'll be like this. However on a positive note, it usually seems to be sunnier on the coast when its like this here????? 

Sorry 

Jo xxx


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm a tad inland from Torremolinos and Málaga (5 miles) and right now here its cloudyish, a few small breaks of blueish sky, but mainly cloud and haze. I was in my local town about an hour ago (alhaurin de la torre) and it was grey and spitting a bit. Its about 19c and I have jeans and a jumper on!! The forecast isnt great for the rest of the week, there is rain about, but you may miss it??! So I guess it'll be like this. However on a positive note, it usually seems to be sunnier on the coast when its like this here?????
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jojo should i pack a jumper for the evening?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul44 said:


> thanks jojo should i pack a jumper for the evening?



YES!!! LOL!

jo xxx


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> YES!!! LOL!
> 
> jo xxx



One other thing are the shops/bars all open now because I guess we are going into the summer season soon?

thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, everywheres open, its still fairly quiet down on the costas but its nice like that. We went to Torremolinos last weekend at was really quite pleasant - there were even parking spaces! Dont worry, the holiday season has started, its just not manic down there yet

Jo xxx


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, everywheres open, its still fairly quiet down on the costas but its nice like that. We went to Torremolinos last weekend at was really quite pleasant - there were even parking spaces! Dont worry, the holiday season has started, its just not manic down there yet
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks very much jojo we are planning to see what the property for sale situation is like around that area is there anywhere you would avoid or recomend


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul44 said:


> thanks very much jojo we are planning to see what the property for sale situation is like around that area is there anywhere you would avoid or recomend


Horses for courses. I love where I live, but its probably not for everyone. It depends on what you want, sea, countryside, mountains, town, citylife, expats, typical spanish, near the airport.......... (The airport is a bit of a sight to behold too BTW, its new and not quite finished. Very impressive, but have your walking boots with you lol!). The signature at the bottom of my post are agents I help out for this area altho they do venture into other towns, can give you all the "lo-down" on everywhere etc and are honest and reliable. 


Jo xxx


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> Horses for courses. I love where I live, but its probably not for everyone. It depends on what you want, sea, countryside, mountains, town, citylife, expats, typical spanish, near the airport.......... (The airport is a bit of a sight to behold too BTW, its new and not quite finished. Very impressive, but have your walking boots with you lol!). The signature at the bottom of my post are agents I help out for this area altho they do venture into other towns, can give you all the "lo-down" on everywhere etc and are honest and reliable.
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jojo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul44 said:


> thanks jojo


No probs. If you want me to show you around my town and El grande up the road give me a shout, but like I say, its probably not for everyone?????!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

paul44 said:


> Hi folks i'm flying out tomorrow for a week in Torromlinos could someone give
> me a heads up on the current temp? I see you supposed to be having showers at the moment how acurate is that
> 
> Cheers


Hi Paul,
Its definitely getting cloudier here on the coast too, the rain is supposed to be coming in tonight and is supposed to be quite heavy from Friday through to the weekend. But lets hope they are wrong - it wouldnt be the first time. Maybe bring your umbrella though just in case!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hold on, we've got quite a big clearing in the clouds here, albeit hazy - the sun is shining and its warming up!!??? .......I doubt it'll last!

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Latest forecast (as of 6pm) says showers for the next six days, 60% probability, temps: day time 17-19 deg C, nights 13& 14 's.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> Latest forecast (as of 6pm) says showers for the next six days, 60% probability, temps: day time 17-19 deg C, nights 13& 14 's.


Its been saying that for the last few days and so far we've had next to no rain, nowt would surprise me! It brightened up quite nicely this afternoon, altho now the suns gone down its getting quite chilly again, the sky is hazy but relatively clear . My son seems to think we're in for a thunderstorm tonight tho ??!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........ and now we have rain!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

oh dear, it rained all night here. This morning is grey, cloudy and drizzly and is forecast to contiinue like this til the weekend at least - poor Paul!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I havent seen any rain down here yet but its so grey it looks like it could be here any minute...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Torrential rain all night long here, floods everywhere, my dry river bed has come alive again and altho passable at the mo, I'm watching it carefull and will get some provisions in just in case... Poor Paul! This weather is apparently set to continue for at least the next five days accoring to the forecast.

And, I'm not sure how true it is, but my daughters (who are cabin crew for TC) have told me that most flights in the UK have been stopped and airports are closing due to a volcano erruption in Iceland which has thrown black as all over British airspace, so there are practically no flights in or out??????????? Or are they just skiving off??????????


Jo xxxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Torrential rain all night long here, floods everywhere, my dry river bed has come alive again and altho passable at the mo, I'm watching it carefull and will get some provisions in just in case... Poor Paul! This weather is apparently set to continue for at least the next five days accoring to the forecast.
> 
> And, I'm not sure how true it is, but my daughters (who are cabin crew for TC) have told me that most flights in the UK have been stopped and airports are closing due to a volcano erruption in Iceland which has thrown black as all over British airspace, so there are practically no flights in or out??????????? Or are they just skiving off??????????
> 
> ...


Aye it's right >BBC News - Icelandic volcanic ash alert grounds UK flights

That's going to bollox things up for a lot of people



Doggy


----------

